# Boston Symphony Orchestra



## Kbmanonymous (Dec 1, 2010)

So I'm writing an essay for my arts management class and I've read a few articles that the BSO's music director James Levine has stepped down from his role. But i also read that there not the best orchestra either. I've been looking on youtube for performances they've done and reviews about them in order to form my own opinion but i can't find any that would tell how bad/ good they are. Any ideas?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The B.S.O. has long been one of the most prestigious orchestras in America and the world,and like every other orchestra,it's had its ups and downs. over the years.
I haven't had much chance to hear the orchestra in recent years, but in general,reports of how the orchestra has been playing under Levine have been very positive from critics and others.
Many people thought the orchestra had declined during the later years of the very long tenure of former music director Seiji Ozawa, but they made many recordings over the years,and I always found them very well played. Unfortunately,like almost all other top US orchestras,the B.S.O. hasn't made any commercial studio recordngs for quite a while and has not had a contract with any of the major record labels. But under Ozawa,they recorded for D.G.,Philips, Sony,and a number of other labels,and had primarily recorded for R.C.A. for decades under Leinsdorf,Munch,Koussevitzky, and other eminent conductors.
Many of these recordings are still available, and . many of the recordings made by Koussevitzky and Munch are considered classics today.
Other leading conductors who have made recordings with the orchestra include,Rafael Kubelik,Claudio Abbado, Pierre Monteux, Lenard Bernstein, Sir Colin Davis , and Bernard Haitink.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the Boston Symphony has recently begun a project to issue some of its live performances on CD on its own, and the cmplete Ravel Daphis &Chloe under Levine got excellent reviews. 
A number of other leading orchestras have been issuing their some of thei own live performances on CD,such as the London Symphony, the Royal Concertgebouw, and the Chicago Symphony etc.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A fine orchestra with one of the best halls. Koussevitzky and Steinberg were my favorite BSO Music Directors. I never cared for Munch, Leinsdorf, Ozawa, and Levine. Some of their best work has been with "visitors" such as Bernstein and Haitink. I hope they can recapture some of the old glory. I think Daniel Harding would be a good candidate for Music Director.


----------

